# Finally a Craig's list score from a distance.



## scrubbinrims (Jun 8, 2011)

It's on a UPS truck from California and heading here!
I wasted no time and paid more than I wanted, but when would I find another with a tank (lit or non lit)???
I have been looking and looking for a Mercury Pacemaker for some time and I even bought a complete ladies prewar with some nice parts in case I found one missing stuff.
As it turns out, I'll use the ladies rack that's missing on this one and swap guards as well to color match.
Now to find the correct light (crickets chirping).
Can't wait to mount this fine steed! 




Chris


----------



## spitfire (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice......I always admired those mercury bikes. Post some more pics when it comes!


----------



## slick (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey! You aren't supposed to be taking our bikes from over here! Us Californians are supposed to be buying your back east bikes because we can't find any good ones over here? I've been wanting 1 of those too! What city did you find it in? Very Kool score! When it needs a new home, let me know!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 8, 2011)

I found it in Trinidad, on the shoreline...man, was I sweating it as other interest was coming in and I paid the guy's gas and a bike shop to box it.
He also sold me a NOS floating hub for 75 bucks which helped ease the pain a little.
Sorry Cyclone Coasters, this one's coming east to be admired...we have beach boardwalks here too you know.
Chris


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 8, 2011)

very nice score!
if i was living in the states....that would be my daily job to find classic bikes


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats Chris, and welcome to the Pacemaker club!  

What is it that makes you think that it's not sporting the correct light?  Is that not a Delta front load torpedo on it?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 9, 2011)

Well Alan, I am still not a member of the speedline club, the bluebird (non motorbike) or robin club, the streamline or big tank club, clipper or grillnose, or the supreme roadmaster clubs, but in time and persistance...
That being said, I am a card carrying member of a few exclusive clubs though  and I also bought a wingbar core on ebay last week, so another bucket list at least partially checked.
As to the light, in my understanding is takes a specific light, similar to one seen on certain rollfasts and I have attached the pic.
I have a fender mount silver ray or ea hornlight I will substitute not to drop down too many levels of coolness.
Chris


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 9, 2011)

I too have seen that light, but only on a couple of Pacemakers.  I've seen a lot of og non-lit-tank Pacemakers all of which have sported the torpedo light.  Perhaps that light was specific to '41?  I don't know?  I know I have seen scans of ads/catalog pics of non-lit Pacemakers with the torpedo...


----------



## RMS37 (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree that most of the non tank light versions used a fender mounted delta torpedo. Silver Rays and early EA Hornlights are mounted with a single hollow stud requiring a large fender hole. Those units also required remote batteries and switches to operate them and are more period appropriate on earlier bicycles.


----------



## npence (Jun 9, 2011)

That is a sweet bike Chris. I cant wait to get mine painted maybe sometime this summer. I also agree a front load torpedo is correct for the bike. I would be interested in some of your girls bikes you have for parts for the pacemaker. I like to collect boys and girls of each model I like.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 9, 2011)

Nate,

I can email you a pic of the ladies mercury once I get the one I just bought together in a week or so.
I will most likely be in your area within the next couple of months, so if it is what you are looking for, you can save shipping and the price would be reasonable.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## npence (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds good Chris try to came around June 25th annual Bicycle ride at the Bicycle of america Museum in New Bremen.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 19, 2011)

*merc finished*

Okay, I just finished the Mercury Pacemaker (non-lit tank) up last night and I have included some pics.
The stem, chainguard, and rack came from a ladies prewar Mercury as this mens did not have a rack and also the guard was in primer and not matching the bike.
Not sure is the stem is Mercury correct, but it's cool and stays.
Originally this was red, but has faded to orange, somewhat irregularly from one side to the other a light oiling helped even it out after the rubbing compound.
I used different wheels as the ones that came with were rough (and painted) not the appropriate original chrome center drops and I wanted the floating hub, which was an advertised option.
The tires are a prewar original pair of Davis Deluxes with safety tread (sidewall dimension shape) as these were also branded Western Flyer and fitted with Western Auto tires, no doubt.
On the crank arm, there is a date code of 41, which is consitent for what I beleive it to be from the literature.
The shroud is original and made of zinc.
Anyway, enjoy and another reference for the CABE on a rare bicycle.
Chris


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 19, 2011)

C,
           I thought the fellas would enjoy this so I went ahead and posted it. You'all
enjoy, and sweet bike bro.

                                          Doc


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Jul 19, 2011)

Howdy, I just happened to see this Mercury Pacemaker ad on feePay today.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150634233213&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

It might shed some like on this mysterious bike. The ad says it's the 1941 line, which is the last year of production, as far as I know...

I hope this is useful. Roll on, Elgin


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's another one, I almost missed it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150634233937&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Good Luck, Elgin


----------

